# New Poll



## dvsDave (Jan 17, 2004)

I thought it was time for a humorous poll!! enjoy!! 

If you have a poll that you would like to see on the site, email webmaster at controlbooth dot com with your suggestion.


----------



## zac850 (Jan 17, 2004)

im stuck between not wearing black all the time, having acted in a play, and never cutting class to hide in the catwalk (though, as it doubles as a gym and people are constantly in there, it wouldn't be a good hiding space...

im not going to say having a significant other, if my girlfriend ever found out that I said that, oh, woe be me!!!

funny poll!!!


----------



## The_Terg (Jan 19, 2004)

Definately not owning theatre blacks.....

Is there such a thing as semi-casual theatre blacks? If so, where to get them?


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac (Jan 20, 2004)

maybe an army surplus store?


----------



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Jan 21, 2004)

I have a significant other, but I do not feel that that affects my performance as a TD. If it does, it does for the better because she enjoys seeing me work, so I like to. She is an actress though. There has been the few times that I have gotten in trouble because of getting caught up in work, but sometimes it just has to happen and she understands. The significant other choice is mine but I do not see it as bad.


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 21, 2004)

How about a "do you participate in polls?" poll.
Would be interesting to how many say "no".


----------

